# Million Pound Motorhomes Sunday 8pm Channel 5



## Penny13 (Feb 21, 2021)

I will be dribbling anyone else


----------



## Penny13 (Feb 21, 2021)

Then Rich Holiday Poor Holiday a camper van trip and a Devon Manor, a holiday swap ...


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

I’m in


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 21, 2021)

Plenty of million pound motorhome  videos on you  tube including Simon  Cowells  .  Not for me the bigger  the van the bigger the  problems . Smaller the van bigger the fun


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Plenty of million pound motorhome  videos on you  tube including Simon  Cowells  .  Not for me the bigger  the van the bigger the  problems . Smaller the van bigger the fun



As you know Bazz, that's what they say about boats - double the size, half the fun.


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

I say the bigger the vans, the more fun trampling all over them at shows, then saying..... Na, I don’t like the colour options.


----------



## Wully (Feb 21, 2021)

I don’t know where youse get this shite fae I honestly don’t.  move over a bit and make room for the big boys.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 21, 2021)

Show me a woman that says size does not matter and i'll shall show you a liar. Que Ral!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2021)

Big vans not much use around Donegal roads and very tight bends never mind some weight restrictions, tor head Antrim north coast springs to mind.


----------



## Wully (Feb 21, 2021)

Pop corn on feet up cheque book ready bring it on.


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

Sorry but Julian is a snob!!


----------



## Scotia (Feb 21, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Sorry but Julian is a snob!!


You misspelled nob.


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

Scotia said:


> You misspelled nob.


Sorry Scotia Just haven’t got round to repairing my smell fecker!


----------



## The laird (Feb 21, 2021)

Scotia said:


> You misspelled nob.


  How to put folk off what a pri- -


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

Having said that, if you look up Nob in most dictionaries it comes back as ‘superior person’, how weird is that?


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 21, 2021)

It reminded me of harry enfield and his "considerably richer than you" sketches


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

Bosh bosh jum jum wallop - look at my wad!


----------



## mark61 (Feb 21, 2021)

Which one was Julian? Don't want to watch it again.


----------



## Wully (Feb 21, 2021)

Could you imagine him parked next to me and Jeff  1 cup wae a big fire at two in the morning. He’d sell he’s van next day and never look at a motorhome again.


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

The idiot who would only stay in ‘reputable’ sites in the U.K. yawn!


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 21, 2021)

Wully said:


> Could you imagine him parked next to me and 1 cup wae a big fire at two in the morning. He’d sell he’s van next day and never look at a motorhome again.



Or us pulling up next to him in the lorry lol


----------



## Scotia (Feb 21, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Which one was Julian? Don't want to watch it again.


The  nob.


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

Careful what you say, look up nob in any dictionary!!


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

Julian isn’t a nob, he’s a proper knob!


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 21, 2021)

Robmac said:


> As you know Bazz, that's what they say about boats - double the size, half the fun.


Absolutely Rob ,  plus the smaller the boat ,  the smaller the hole  you have to fill with money,


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2021)

Was Julian the one who wanted to "mix with people of his social standing"?


----------



## Wully (Feb 21, 2021)

Julian was the one who I think needed a van wae a big wardrobe so that one day he could jump out of it and be free.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Absolutely Rob ,  plus the smaller the boat ,  the smaller the hole  you have to fill with money,



I was on Windermere once when I first started boating Bazz. We moored up on a jetty overnight in our 16 foot cabin cruiser, on the other side of the jetty was a huge flybridge gin palace.

In the morning Julie and I sat on the quay with our camping stove cooking bacon and eggs and the bloke next door sat on his flybridge just staring at us. A bit later as I walked up to the shower block, he was coming the other way and he stopped and said "You know, my boat cost about a quarter of a million, I'm guessing yours was about 5 grand, yet you and you wife are having ten times the holiday I'm having".

Turned out he was Roy Walker of 'Catchphrase' fame.

I did offer to swap boats but he declined.

(sorry to those who have heard that story before).


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 21, 2021)

I really  love the idea  of just driving off  and stopping  where you like  ,  never saw a  single  no motorhome  parking  signe  .


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 21, 2021)

Followed  by rich holiday  poor holiday,   in a motorhome


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2021)

Watched it all through my next doors window, what a load of cr-p, my 6 grand van does the job every bit as good, and can share chat on here with real folks.


----------



## Wully (Feb 21, 2021)

The Radfords came across ok they were the only normal ones on it. Trying to make a quid rather than spending a fortune anyway I’m biased I like the Radfords and what they do for there kids. We’ll done to Steve and lyndsay and the boys.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2021)

Just thinking... the other thread running at the moment about the £40 per night Pendine “aire”?

For an extra 20 quid you can stay with Lord & Lady wassname with the posh street food, on site 'loo of the year' and whatever other bells & whistles they’ve got on their site.

But that genuinely sounds a bargain compared to just a bit of tarmac with water and black waste facilities for £40.

Of course the main benefit of the Lord & Lady site is you’re mixing with people of the right social class, not working class oiks like wot I is   ☺


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2021)

Wully said:


> The Radfords came across ok they were the only normal ones on it. Trying to make a quid rather than spending a fortune anyway I’m biased I like the Radfords and what they do for there kids. We’ll done to Steve and lyndsay and the boys.



The Radfords were the best bit, IMO 

(although I’ve always really liked those overland vehicles - sigh!)


----------



## Wully (Feb 21, 2021)

Or you can stay in a  carpark overnight in Stratford on Avon for £20. These Two car parks are probably just the overnight cost not 24 hours so that site wae the posh bogs doesn’t sound that bad.


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just thinking... the other thread running at the moment about the £40 per night Pendine “aire”?
> 
> For an extra 20 quid you can stay with Lord & Lady wassname with the posh street food, on site loo of the year and whatever other bells & whistles they’ve got on their site.
> 
> ...


Count me in........................naa.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2021)

Wully said:


> Or you can stay in a  carpark overnight in Stratford on Avon for £20. These Two car parks are probably just the overnight cost not 24 hours so that site wae the posh bogs doesn’t sound that bad.



  
Land here and I will show you round the costa nothing..


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2021)

I wonder if Julien is a member of the other site? 

No danger of him wild camping anywhere at anytime, methinks, c19 restrictions or not


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

Maybe we should start a new class? The class of underprivileged 60’s and 70’s kids made good through long term hard work. Anyone think it might catch on? Perhaps we could call ourselves providers for latter day fellow adventures? I’ll get me coat!


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

Only joking!


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 22, 2021)

Wully said:


> The Radfords came across ok they were the only normal ones on it. Trying to make a quid rather than spending a fortune anyway I’m biased I like the Radfords and what they do for there kids. We’ll done to Steve and lyndsay and the boys.





trevskoda said:


> Watched it all through my next doors window, what a load of cr-p, my 6 grand van does the job every bit as good, and can share chat on here with real folks.


Big plus you can fix it if  it breaks


----------



## Scotia (Feb 22, 2021)

QUOTE="mariesnowgoose, post: 1167752, member: 22098"]
Just thinking... the other thread running at the moment about the £40 per night Pendine “aire”?

For an extra 20 quid you can stay with Lord & Lady wassname with the posh street food, on ‘site loo of the year‘ and whatever other bells & whistles they’ve got on their site.

But that genuinely sounds a bargain compared to just a bit of tarmac with water and black waste facilities.

Of course the main benefit of the Lord & Lady site is you’re mixing with people of the right social class, not working class oiks like wot I is   ☺
[/QUOTE]
You missed out  the Lambrusco reception on arrival.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 22, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Was Julian the one who wanted to "mix with people of his social standing"?


Yes.


----------



## REC (Feb 22, 2021)

I did think of a group of " common," motorhomes turning up at the £60 a night job, and lowering the tone, as said better value than £40 for tarmac and shared loos. Wonder if they have servants to empty the toilet and refill the water?


----------



## ricc (Feb 22, 2021)

That off road overlander thing seemed to have a lot of body roll.

No mention anywhere that they were all over 3.5 tonnes with all the hassle that brings, an too big to fit in a carpark space

All in all I'll stick with chucking the mattress, portapoti and gas hob in the back of the van


----------



## Greengrass (Feb 22, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Or us pulling up next to him in the lorry lol


That's not a lorry that's a RV Steve


----------



## Penny13 (Feb 22, 2021)

I still like the dream of some of that comfort and ease in big beds, comfy seats, porcelain toilet,  roof top verandas and gold taps but I didn’t see a butler or chef installed. So my Sh-tssaun and Ron will have to stay


----------



## Wully (Feb 22, 2021)

Greengrass said:


> That's not a lorry that's a RV Steve



steve gave it the name Larry the lorry


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

Only one of any interest for me was the overlander. Thats too big too.

I have stayed in a 5 star campsite. Few extra euro for private bathroom, never looked at them, bog standard one was one of the best I've seen. 

https://www.natterersee.com/living/5-star-camping-en.aspx


----------



## rabW (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The Radfords were the best bit, IMO
> 
> (although I’ve always really liked those overland vehicles - sigh!)


Great for shopping Marie...


----------



## groyne (Feb 22, 2021)

It reminded me of the time in 2015, when we pulled onto the campsite in Rudeshiem in our old self build. The site owner directed us to a pitch next to a hugh, brand new, gleaming state of the art motorhome. Within 5 minutes of our arrival, the Norwegian owner was out, pressing buttons to retract the awning, putting away his bbq (which probably cost more than our van) etc, he must be going we thought. But no, with every thing packed, he jumped in to the van and did a 20 point turn, so that he was facing the other way. 
It made us laugh, but needless to say, we didn't pass the time of day with them.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2021)

groyne said:


> It reminded me of the time in 2015, when we pulled onto the campsite in Rudeshiem in our old self build. The site owner directed us to a pitch next to a hugh, brand new, gleaming state of the art motorhome. Within 5 minutes of our arrival, the Norwegian owner was out, pressing buttons to retract the awning, putting away his bbq (which probably cost more than our van) etc, he must be going we thought. But no, with every thing packed, he jumped in to the van and did a 20 point turn, so that he was facing the other way.
> It made us laugh, but needless to say, we didn't pass the time of day with them.


There used to be a couple in our street who stopped me once and said my old skoda was lowering the tone and i should get rid of it, a short time later they moved and someone we know bought there house, took weeks of cleaning to get rid of the dirt and fleas, i kid you knot.


----------



## UFO (Feb 22, 2021)

I liked the incinerator toilet the most useful and most practical thing in the programme.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2021)

UFO said:


> I liked the incinerator toilet the most useful and most practical thing in the programme.


DEpends if you have eaten curry, could be another chernobyl.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

UFO said:


> I liked the incinerator toilet the most useful and most practical thing in the programme.





Still a bit steep at £3k, but a very good idea all the same.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Still a bit steep at £3k, but a very good idea all the same.


 Yes, they are a good idea but silly money. They also use a lot of power.

Have been wondering about one for next van, but too much money and use too much power, you'll need a fair battery bank or hook up. Shame there isn't a diesel one as considering no gas.
Have wondered if you could use them for 3 or 4 days, then do the incinerating while driving, not sure if they are designed for that though.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 22, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Yes, they are a good idea but silly money. They also use a lot of power.
> 
> Have been wondering about one for next van, but too much money and use too much power, you'll need a fair battery bank or hook up. Shame there isn't a diesel one as considering no gas.
> Have wondered if you could use them for 3 or 4 days, then do the incinerating while driving, not sure if they are designed for that though.



Mark have Truma not developed a toilet without a cassette. Your waste is put into the grey water tank after being put through some chemicals.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Mark have Truma not developed a toilet without a cassette. Your waste is put into the grey water tank after being put through some chemicals.


 Thanks, will look into that option too.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 22, 2021)

Mark it may be thetford I am sure I read it last year.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

Do Truma make toilets?


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 22, 2021)

Found it it’s Thetfords Indus system 





__





						iNDUS landingpage | Thetford
					

More convenience, more hygiene, more freedom!




					www.thetford-europe.com


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 22, 2021)

ricc said:


> That off road overlander thing seemed to have a lot of body roll.



I thought that too. So much so, I am pretty sure it was lifting the nsr wheel. Not good!


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

It did roll a lot, thats all part of the design though.

No problem with it lifting a wheel.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 22, 2021)

mark61 said:


> It did roll a lot, thats all part of the design though.
> 
> No problem with it lifting a wheel.


The habitation  pod  is fitted with 2 giant hinges  so it  dose not flex and is independent  with the chassis   ,very clever designe , they use old trucks  for reliability, no going into  limp mode or particulat  filter shut downs , in the  desert  .reminds me of the film  , ice cold in Alex  ,if it breaks YOU  have got to fix it .


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> The habitation  pod  is fitted with 2 giant hinges  so it  dose not flex and is independent  with the chassis   ,very clever designe , they use old trucks  for reliability, no going into  limp mode or particulat  filter shut downs , in the  desert  .reminds me of the film  , ice cold in Alex  ,if it breaks YOU  have got to fix it .


 Yes, thats right. It's a very clever system, but that one does seem to roll a lot. If I were buying I'd be wanting to check out motorcrafts calculations with the German firms.
That trucks is still pretty recent, will certainly have limp mode and all the other stuff.


----------



## RV2MAX (Feb 22, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Yes, thats right. It's a very clever system, but that one does seem to roll a lot. If I were buying I'd be wanting to check out motorcrafts calculations with the German firms.
> That trucks is still pretty recent, will certainly have limp mode and all the other stuff.


Totally agree , wouldnt want to try the moose test  with it ,  some are fitting lockouts for on highway .   Not something I have to worry about


----------



## Dezi (Feb 22, 2021)

I saw the program and was underwhelmed on several fronts.
The main problem for me was that the vehicles were all to large and therefore impractical for us. 
When we first started going abroad in the van,early 1980s, we wanted to get off the beaten track and visit small villages, go over the alpine passes instead of through the tunnels and be able to park up overnight without  being an eyesore. Certainly not pay £60 a night on a camping site. Thats not freedom.

The Murvi, 7mtrs panel van allows us to just wander and do this with solar panels, two large leisure batteries plenty of water and a decent size fridge we can be totally self sufficient for days on end. The vans we saw last night had  so much of an electricity drain that they would not last very long without hookups.

I am magnanimous enough to allow others freedom of thought on their motorhome choices but raise two small points.

If you wish to visit a hilltop village somewhere, say assis. The last time we were there if you were over 2.1 metres wide
then you had to park at the bottom of the hill and walk up. We drove.

In Dusseldorf a few years ago we were looking around the  *Caravan* Salon, Motorhome show and saw one of the offroaders
that the couple had last night.
The salesman was waxing lyrical to an English couple about how in these troubled times then a purpose built offroader was the only safe option if you were ever attacked, ambushed, whatever. 
In one of these you cannot be harmed or hindered.

Madam, who has a practical mind thought about this then said " what if they shoot the tyres then you are in the same position as everybody else"?

he said she was wrong but did not explain why.

Any comments ?????????

Dezi


----------



## RV2MAX (Feb 22, 2021)

There are many different "solutions" in the vehicle travel world , that they are there  demonstrates the different needs , otherwise they would not exist . You are happy with what you have to suit your needs , as I am to have what I need at the moment , which has changed several times over many decades.  There is no right or wrong , which is nice  ,


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2021)

Good job they all seemed to have a lot of toilet capacity because you'd need it after driving down narrow lanes doing some hedge trimming on the way.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> There are many different "solutions" in the vehicle travel world , that they are there  demonstrates the different needs , otherwise they would not exist . You are happy with what you have to suit your needs , as I am to have what I need at the moment , which has changed several times over many decades.  There is no right or wrong , which is nice  ,



Yup, all the vehicles have their place and it's good to have the freedom of choice.
The size or type of vehicle isn't really at issue, we all know everyone has different tastes/needs/budgets.

It's more the Mr (and Mrs) "Bouquets" of this world that give me a right good chuckle 

Reminds me of a Billy Connolly sketch.
He sums it up perfectly with just one word: suburban


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

Dezi said:


> I saw the program and was underwhelmed on several fronts.
> The main problem for me was that the vehicles were all to large and therefore impractical for us.
> When we first started going abroad in the van,early 1980s, we wanted to get off the beaten track and visit small villages, go over the alpine passes instead of through the tunnels and be able to park up overnight without  being an eyesore. Certainly not pay £60 a night on a camping site. Thats not freedom.
> 
> ...


 You wouldn't have to be a good shot either, the size of the tyres on that thing.   

Interesting though, without giving it too much thought, taking out one tyre on a normal van will stop it, you may well have to take out three if not all four on a proper 4x4 though. Depends on surface etc etc.

Still far to big though. Ok in the desert and tundra I suppose. I know of 100 of miles of tracks in pyrenees where they won't even be allowed on the tarmac road that leads to the tracks.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2021)

Watched it last night having recorded it on sunday, it was ok so long as you treat it as light entertainment, we`ll be watching other 2 programs as well.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

14 Motorhomes in 14 years and my wife thought I was bad.
I understand how addictive it can be, and if you can afford it, well there are worse things to do with money. I felt sorry for his wife though, but this latest Motorhome will be his last


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> 14 Motorhomes in 14 years and my wife thought I was bad.
> I understand how addictive it can be, and if you can afford it, well there are worse things to do with money. I felt sorry for his wife though, but his latest Motorhome will be his last



No doubt it will not be the last give him time something will annoy him I'm sure


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

mickymost said:


> No doubt it will not be the last give him time something will annoy him I'm sure



poor wife, she didn’t even go to the hand over. The man has problems, he’s a salesmen’s dream customer.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> 14 Motorhomes in 14 years and my wife thought I was bad.
> I understand how addictive it can be, and if you can afford it, well there are worse things to do with money. I felt sorry for his wife though, *but his latest Motorhome will be his last*



If you're a gambling man I reckon, by this time next year, odds are very good to make a mint betting against that claim!


----------



## groyne (Feb 23, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Found it it’s Thetfords Indus system
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately it can't be retro fitted.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

It’s entertainment for the masses not really for us. I really enjoyed it.
But large vans any larger than 7m just don’t do it for me. But thats just my opinion.
It never fails to amaze me the amount of different vans out there, but that only serves to underline how different we all are, and thank god for that. It’s our differences that make us interesting. But I think my next van will be a van conversion probably a Wlldax Elara. But that won’t be for at least 4 years. It’s only a two berth, meaning we could not take our grandson. He will be 16 in four years and I wont change over till he no longer wants to travel with us. It only happens one or twice a year, but we just love having him with us.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

groyne said:


> Unfortunately it can't be retro fitted.



I was not sure, but I reckon this is the way forward, and will replace cassettes in the near future.


----------



## REC (Feb 23, 2021)

@mariesnowgoose 
I had the feeling that the wife had issues with previous ones....but am sure he was complicit. Some people are never happy and have enough money to support their whims. Most of us either put up with an irritation or do something about it, can't afford to change annually. Wonder if they move house annually too or have managed to get that to their desires. 
Afraid I whinged a lot while watching it......that's not practical, narrow lanes etc! But I enjoy whingeing at programmes...Dave doesn't. So may not watch it with him next time!


----------



## mark61 (Feb 23, 2021)

REC said:


> @mariesnowgoose
> I had the feeling that the wife had issues with previous ones....but am sure he was complicit. Some people are never happy and have enough money to support their whims. Most of us either put up with an irritation or do something about it, can't afford to change annually. Wonder if they move house annually too or have managed to get that to their desires.
> Afraid I whinged a lot while watching it......that's not practical, narrow lanes etc! But I enjoy whingeing at programmes...Dave doesn't. So may not watch it with him next time!


 He did say when driving it back something like "I hope she is happy with this one" as if it was her that kept wanting to change   

Still the more people in these huge things means less people at the sweet places.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> He did say when driving it back something like "I hope she is happy with this one" as if it was her that kept wanting to change
> 
> Still the more people in these huge things means less people at the sweet places.



In that case Mark, she’s my ideal woman


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm with Ruth, reckon the two of them are definitely complicit 

If it gives them pleasure and they can afford it, why not?
Like Bill said, they're a salesman's dream customer(s) !


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> poor wife, she didn’t even go to the hand over. The man has problems, he’s a salesmen’s dream customer.



Bill exactly. Either he is mega rich as supposedly spent over a million pounds on his 14 Motorhomes or loves a bit of finance and the interest payments attached.Without being nasty I lean towards him not having a pot and constantly having a mega finance agreement.It seems he needs to outdo the Jones"s probably and his Mrs is at the end of her patience with him and his obsession.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Yes, thats right. It's a very clever system, but that one does seem to roll a lot. If I were buying I'd be wanting to check out motorcrafts calculations with the German firms.
> That trucks is still pretty recent, will certainly have limp mode and all the other stuff.



Please correct me if I'm wrong I realise it's built for all terrains BUT  I feel that over lander was close to tipping over at one stage on the test drive.It shook up the new owner and I think the owner maybe changed his pants on returning home.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> He did say when driving it back something like "I hope she is happy with this one" as if it was her that kept wanting to change
> 
> Still the more people in these huge things means less people at the sweet places.



It it was her she would have been with him on the last collection no i think he was trying to justify his obsession. And yes they would need to go to bigger campsites to accommodate them


----------



## mark61 (Feb 23, 2021)

Certainly looked to me that the box was so softly sprung that it was the movement of the box that made it appear so unstable, even on that surface, which was hardly off road. I've got zero knowledge of this stuff, but I've seen plenty of these driving and they don't wobble like that one.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

The Overlander which apparently set them back £350 thousand pounds I noticed like the fridge etc and chrome work was covered in finger prints as they inspected it.Without being picky if I was paying a figure like that it would need to be immaculate on collection.And I know nothing about building one of these but I feel the rear body roll is going to be a problem for them on their travels.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 23, 2021)

Sure it was £350 thousand at least, good value compared to some of the German expedition firms. 

Anyway, like to see them get round this corner, don't even need 4x4, though low range is handy. 

Any excuse for a video.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Bill exactly. Either he is mega rich as supposedly spent over a million pounds on his 14 Motorhomes or loves a bit of finance and the interest payments attached.Without being nasty I lean towards him not having a pot and constantly having a mega finance agreement.It seems he needs to outdo the Jones"s probably and his Mrs is at the end of her patience with him and his obsession.



I am unsure Micky. You may be right.
Yes the total he has spent is a million but that’s less his trade ins. He’s probably spent less than half of that. And I know it makes no sense whatsoever.
To be frank I am a bit like him I love buying a new Motorhome. I got my first five years ago, a chausson 510, and within two years I was not happy with it. I wanted an A class so a year later I got a Roller team Pegaso 590. Now less than two years later I fancy a Wildax Elara  van conversion. The only thing that’s stopping me is it’s only two berth, and we love taking our grandson, so for now it’s not on.
But I can honestly say I am not interested in keeping up with anyone, I just love the whole experience of buying a Motorhome. If I ever buy the Elara will it be my last. Well it will be if my wife has got anything to do with it.
The guy struck me as being down to Earth, and addicted to buying new vans.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Certainly looked to me that the box was so softly sprung that it was the movement of the box that made it appear so unstable, even on that surface, which was hardly off road. I've got zero knowledge of this stuff, but I've seen plenty of these driving and they don't wobble like that one.



possibly a weeble van mark.
You know weebles wobble but they don’t fall down


----------



## mark61 (Feb 23, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I am unsure Micky. You may be right.
> Yes the total he has spent is a million but that’s less his trade ins. He’s probably spent less than half of that. And I know it makes no sense whatsoever.
> To be frank I am a bit like him I love buying a new Motorhome. I got my first five years ago, a chausson 510, and within two years I was not happy with it. I wanted an A class so a year later I got a Roller team Pegaso 590. Now less than two years later I fancy a Wildax Elara  van conversion. The only thing that’s stopping me is it’s only two berth, and we love taking our grandson, so for now it’s not on.
> But I can honestly say I am not interested in keeping up with anyone, I just love the whole experience of buying a Motorhome. If I ever buy the Elara will it be my last. Well it will be if my wife has got anything to do with it.
> The guy struck me as being down to Earth, and addicted to buying new vans.


 

Me too, I'd get a new van every few years, if I could and if it weren't so time consuming.
As enjoyable as the DIY route is, it's a lot of research and time, even if you get someone to do the actual conversion. Even getting the van right takes time, most UK Mercedes dealers wouldn't even know how to order my van.


----------



## colinm (Feb 23, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Bill exactly. Either he is mega rich as supposedly spent over a million pounds on his 14 Motorhomes or loves a bit of finance and the interest payments attached.Without being nasty I lean towards him not having a pot and constantly having a mega finance agreement.It seems he needs to outdo the Jones"s probably and his Mrs is at the end of her patience with him and his obsession.


As I said on a thread on OAL, it's a tv program, always take everything on it 'with a pinch of salt', it's there to entertain not educate. That aside it looks like his wife is one of those who leaves it to him to make the choice, then she can complain about it not being right.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

colinm said:


> As I said on a thread on OAL, it's a tv program, always take everything on it 'with a pinch of salt', it's there to entertain not educate. That aside it looks like his wife is one of those who leaves it to him to make the choice, then she can complain about it not being right.





AOL yes remember  them well being our 1st internet provider back in the day


----------



## REC (Feb 23, 2021)

mickymost said:


> The Overlander which apparently set them back £350 thousand pounds I noticed like the fridge etc and chrome work was covered in finger prints as they inspected it.Without being picky if I was paying a figure like that it would need to be immaculate on collection.And I know nothing about building one of these but I feel the rear body roll is going to be a problem for them on their travels.


Don't know how many takes they had done....might have been pristine before filming? The body roll scared me.. I know it is meant to be stable but imagined anything not pinned down would be flying. But then we aren't planning on doing the sahara, Alaska, African game reserves etc or wherever they were planning.  The deck bit looked fun ....could do that bit easily!


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 23, 2021)

the base vehicle used was an ex army MAN so at £350k not even a new motor , the rear unit is independently sprung and you can adjust the tension on the dampers the roll did look excessive but tbh that is more off road than most of these vehicles experience


----------



## mark61 (Feb 23, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> the base vehicle used was an ex army MAN so at £350k not even a new motor , the rear unit is independently sprung and you can adjust the tension on the dampers the roll did look excessive but tbh that is more off road than most of these vehicles experience


 The trucks got a huge three pointed star on it


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> The trucks got a huge three pointed star on it


----------



## linkshouse (Feb 24, 2021)

Sorry, I know the general theme just now is the overlander, but....

We’ve just gotten round to watching this and Julian (I know various people have already sung his praises) made me smile.

I wonder if he realises that us ”peasants” (speaking for myself here of course) are every bit as keen to mix with his social class as he is to mix with ours. Really, who wants to end up sharing holiday space with a stuck, superior, ????, oh, what‘s the word I’m looking for ?

Off at a slight tangent, watching the Bailey factory explains why, when trying to get to some pipes or wiring you find yourself muttering “how on earth did they get that in there. Easy, peasy, there was no skin in place at the time!


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

linkshouse said:


> Off at a slight tangent, watching the Bailey factory explains why, when trying to get to some pipes or wiring you find yourself muttering “how on earth did they get that in there. Easy, peasy, there was no skin in place at the time!




All well and good until something goes wrong and then you swearing and cursing because its impossible to fix as been boxed in by the sides,when manufacturing in this way. Also when you watch each side panel on those videos being lifted up last it makes you wonder and think mmm this sure looks a bit flimsy.And explains why said Motorhomes collapses like a pack a cards if involved in a small accident sometimes seen on motorways etc where the whole coachbuilt part is across a lane on its side. Sometimes for peace of mind its better to own a Van Conversion with its strength in the Metal Van sides and you know each item has been constructed and brought in through the door before fixing in place and so is accessible to fix in the future.Same with a homebuilt van you know how its put together.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> All well and good until something goes wrong and then you swearing and cursing because its impossible to fix as been boxed in by the sides,when manufacturing in this way. Also when you watch each side panel on those videos being lifted up last it makes you wonder and think mmm this sure looks a bit flimsy.And explains why said Motorhomes collapses like a pack a cards if involved in a small accident sometimes seen on motorways etc where the whole coachbuilt part is across a lane on its side. *Sometimes for peace of mind its better to own a Van Conversion with its strength in the Metal Van sides and you know each item has been constructed and brought in through the door before fixing in place and so is accessible to fix in the future.Same with a homebuilt van you know how its put together.*



Or an old monocoque Autosleeper


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 24, 2021)

linkshouse said:


> Off at a slight tangent, watching the Bailey factory



I've done a little bit of work for one of the brothers that run Baileys. There is a third brother that has a few rental properties that I've done loads of work for - proper nice bloke. I asked if I could buy a few locker doors at trade price, but they donated to the truck build for free. Very kind


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2021)

MIne has a stainless box section cage inside.


----------



## Wully (Feb 24, 2021)

Trev that plywood’s too good you’ll get woodworm in that. Your better of with some nice MDF covered in film like I’ve got


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> All well and good until something goes wrong and then you swearing and cursing because its impossible to fix as been boxed in by the sides,when manufacturing in this way. Also when you watch each side panel on those videos being lifted up last it makes you wonder and think mmm this sure looks a bit flimsy.And explains why said Motorhomes collapses like a pack a cards if involved in a small accident sometimes seen on motorways etc where the whole coachbuilt part is across a lane on its side. Sometimes for peace of mind its better to own a Van Conversion with its strength in the Metal Van sides and you know each item has been constructed and brought in through the door before fixing in place and so is accessible to fix in the future.Same with a homebuilt van you know how its put together.



Micky I am minded towards a van conversion in a few years. And yes you make valid points regarding safety. I have looked at lots of different vans and I think I know what one I will go for when the time comes. But van conversions come with compromises in terms of space, payload, and storage. But as you rightly point out they are safer if involved in an accident, and they suffer much less with leaks. But coachbuilts and A class have many advantages over vans, hence why they are so popular. Hence why we have all of these different models and types of Motorhomes. One thing for certain each and every Motorhome involves compromise, depending on requirements, and personal choice determines what compromises we are willing to make, and by definition which model and type we are likely to buy.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> All well and good until something goes wrong and then you swearing and cursing because its impossible to fix as been boxed in by the sides,when manufacturing in this way. Also when you watch each side panel on those videos being lifted up last it makes you wonder and think mmm this sure looks a bit flimsy.And explains why said Motorhomes collapses like a pack a cards if involved in a small accident sometimes seen on motorways etc where the whole coachbuilt part is across a lane on its side. Sometimes for peace of mind its better to own a Van Conversion with its strength in the Metal Van sides and you know each item has been constructed and brought in through the door before fixing in place and so is accessible to fix in the future.Same with a homebuilt van you know how its put together.



To be fair, Bailey undertook a fair bit of crash testing when they entered the market.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 25, 2021)

2cv said:


> To be fair, Bailey undertook a fair bit of crash testing when they entered the market.




To be fair watching that video doesnt give me any confidence in investing 70 grand on a Bailey Motorhome

2cv I watched that video and In that 1.18 minute video it only shows about 23 seconds of the crash impact and the rest intro and outro shows nowt, the occupants in the crash tested rear seat with no doubt  a metal crash tested frame attached to the seat belts would remain seated in one piece fair enough but would be injured  in some way. Watch the video again and it shows the sides and the rest literally falling apart around them.Its not a very good video only showing 23 seconds of the impact. In my post above I wasnt claiming that passengers would in theory be unsafe I was just trying to say the box i/e the van around them will fall apart in a crash ,which in that 23 seconds it seems it clearly does even the wall cupboards fly off the sides to the right The full Kitchen Unit is thrown forwards including the metal Cooker and Sink towards the Front seat passengers, and the partition behind them.I wouldnt want a child to be sat there with all that debris flying across a childs head.Not a very good recommendation for a Bailey Motorhome.Sorry to any Bailey Owners on this Forum.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 25, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Micky I am minded towards a van conversion in a few years. And yes you make valid points regarding safety. I have looked at lots of different vans and I think I know what one I will go for when the time comes. But van conversions come with compromises in terms of space, payload, and storage. But as you rightly point out they are safer if involved in an accident, and they suffer much less with leaks. But coachbuilts and A class have many advantages over vans, hence why they are so popular. Hence why we have all of these different models and types of Motorhomes. One thing for certain each and every Motorhome involves compromise, depending on requirements, and personal choice determines what compromises we are willing to make, and by definition which model and type we are likely to buy.



Fisherman since 2014 I have had
1.A Van Conversion
2.An A Class
3.A van Conversion
4 An A Class
5. A van conversion ( present van) They all havent cost me an arm and a Leg and I havent lost any money,All bought paid for outright being older vehicles.  I realise each has its advantages and disadvantages.I would still go out tomorrow and buy another Coachbuilt   A Class  C Class or whatever so am not knocking that type of Motorhome or design.
Van conversions are limited on space but can go places a Wide Coachbuilt will struggle believe me Ive been there in my Hymers on various tight narrow lanes when the Idiot coming towards you who wont give way and wants all the road space.Both were left Hand Drive so I could look to my side and get in tight which sometimes was an advantage. Vans are easier in Supermarket Car Parks as in a Coachbuilt you can go right to the end to an area of space then when you exit the Supermarket with your trolley full of shopping eggs are eggs that some plonker In a car will be parked tight each side of your motorhome with untold other spaces around them.It is what it is!

Each has their appeal.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 25, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Fisherman since 2014 I have had
> 1.A Van Conversion
> 2.An A Class
> 3.A van Conversion
> ...


Micky, as you are now on number 3, what make/model have you settled on?


----------



## RV2MAX (Feb 25, 2021)

The program has generated a lot of discussion on forums , and quite a lot of it very erroneous presumptions  , eg the guy that spent a fortune on changing motorhomes , is a member on another forum and the facts and personal details  are not at all like presumed by many , even to being the exact opposite .
    One couple spent a whole day filming and it was edited to a few minutes ,  so maybe a lot of assessment has been biased by the presentation .  Mind you not all first  impressions may be unfounded


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 25, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> The program has generated a lot of discussion on forums , and quite a lot of it very erroneous presumptions  , eg the guy that spent a fortune on changing motorhomes , is a member on another forum and the facts and personal details  are not at all like presumed by many , even to being the exact opposite .
> One couple spent a whole day filming and it was edited to a few minutes ,  so maybe a lot of assessment has been biased by the presentation .  *Mind you not all first  impressions may be unfounded*




Useful to know and entirely believable.

However, Julien won't get away with *his* first impression, even if he protests after the event that his comments were made tongue in cheek!


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 25, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> , eg the guy that spent a fortune on changing motorhomes , is a member on another forum and the facts and personal details  are not at all like presumed by many



I didn't really make any assumptions about him, but what was the truth? Was it about him spending millions, when actually that would be if he still had them all, which obviously (!) isn't true, he's part-ex'd them.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 25, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Micky, as you are now on number 3, what make/model have you settled on?


I am on number 5 and it's a Mercedes La Strada Regent the one with the Drop down roof bed.Medium wheelbase bathroom with shower and toilet across the back.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 25, 2021)

mickymost said:


> I am on number 5 and it's a Mercedes La Strada Regent the one with the Drop down roof bed.Medium wheelbase bathroom with shower and toilet across the back.



I hope to buy a Mercedes van conversion Micky. I love driving mercs, and the new sprinter looks head and shoulders better than anything else right now.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 25, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I hope to buy a Mercedes van conversion Micky. I love driving mercs, and the new sprinter looks head and shoulders better than anything else right now.




Bill good choice.You mentioned earlier was it the Wildax Elara? Ace Van Conversion top class layout well built yes I would love one of those myself for sure.Island bed at the rear or two singles (not sure if the bed splits to make the two singles OR its made that way when built) Also IH make a decent Mercedes Conversion and there are a few others out their.Top dollar to buy BUT you do get value for money and top end vans. I just hope the bodywork on Modern Mercedes Sprinters has improved rust wise as my La Strada being a 2004 and only had one owner from new has had a bottom half respray which to be fair I didnt spot when inspecting it and buying it in june 2019 from a dealer and made me angry a few days later after I received it But to be fair whoever has sprayed it did a good job.A month after buying it I had to take the front end apart and sort rust issues around the bonnet channels and behind the front bumper etc and also had to sort both cills for rust issues SO if myself was to buy a Brand new or newer Merc I would look into how the bodywork is protected against rust. The Merc engines are Ace but dont be fooled re bodywork.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 25, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Bill good choice.You mentioned earlier was it the Wildax Elara? Ace Van Conversion top class layout well built yes I would love one of those myself for sure.Island bed at the rear or two singles (not sure if the bed splits to make the two singles OR its made that way when built) Also IH make a decent Mercedes Conversion and there are a few others out their.Top dollar to buy BUT you do get value for money and top end vans. I just hope the bodywork on Modern Mercedes Sprinters has improved rust wise as my La Strada being a 2004 and only had one owner from new has had a bottom half respray which to be fair I didnt spot when inspecting it and buying it in june 2019 from a dealer and made me angry a few days later after I received it But to be fair whoever has sprayed it did a good job.A month after buying it I had to take the front end apart and sort rust issues around the bonnet channels and behind the front bumper etc and also had to sort both cills for rust issues SO if myself was to buy a Brand new or newer Merc I would look into how the bodywork is protected against rust. The Merc engines are Ace but dont be fooled re bodywork.



Their cars built before 2003 were not galvanised but all classes since then are.
mercs were poor for bodywork before doing this. I think the new sprinters are also galvanised but previous models were not. The reason being that vans are built for high mileage over short periods, but cars are the reverse. Galvanising metal panels is expensive and a difficult process due to possible distortion during the galvanising process. But bottom line no other manufacturers even VW galvanise their commercial vans as far as I am aware, so there’s no way of avoiding the rust issue by buying others. Thanks for the comments on the Elara. My only concern as with all vans is limited payload at 3.5 ton. At 330kg on basic model it’s half of what I have now. But it’s a compromise I will just have to make.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow 330kg payload oh well you will just have to be a little more careful when loading BUT im sure its a compromise you can put up with.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 25, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Wow 330kg payload oh well you will just have to be a little more careful when loading BUT im sure its a compromise you can put up with.


Yes I have yet to find out what is included. But even Wildax's shorter 6.3M vans have less than 400KG.
I have yet to contact them to clarify what is included. But all of their vans come with at least 100l water tanks, full size fridges and are all winterised to the highest euro standard. Handy up here in winter. Payload at 3.5T is an issue with most van conversions due to the heavier bodywork. They will do a paper upgrade to 3650KG, but I don't fancy the bother that will create when I turn 70 and lose my C1 licence. And sadly by the time I buy the van that will just be round the corner


----------



## mark61 (Feb 25, 2021)

Nooooo! Not the old galvanising debate   
I've never got to the bottom of exactly when Sprinters were galvanised, but I think you'll find it's, T1N's (903's) weren't galvanised. NCV3's (906's) were galvanised and they changed the galvanising process for the 2013/14 update, that's the one with separate DRL's. No doubt all VS30's are galvanised too.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 25, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Yes I have yet to find out what is included. But even Wildax's shorter 6.3M vans have less than 400KG.
> I have yet to contact them to clarify what is included. But all of their vans come with at least 100l water tanks, full size fridges and are all winterised to the highest euro standard. Handy up here in winter. Payload at 3.5T is an issue with most van conversions due to the heavier bodywork. They will do a paper upgrade to 3650KG, but I don't fancy the bother that will create when I turn 70 and lose my C1 licence. And sadly by the time I buy the van that will just be round the corner




Bill sadly the age thing is not much we can do to change so each and every day try to do what you want and do makes you happy.The loosing of the C1 category   yes will be a pain so don't think about it too much but work with what's out there. My La Strada even though being a 2004 has a 100 litre inboard fresh and inboard waste tanks so it's surprising how clever these converters are. Interesting point  I just thought of one can buy a Mercedes van conversion with a rear slide out so wonder what weight that puts into the Sprinter? Regarding payloads etc?


----------



## mickymost (Feb 25, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Nooooo! Not the old galvanising debate
> I've never got to the bottom of exactly when Sprinters were galvanised, but I think you'll find it's, T1N's (903's) weren't galvanised. NCV3's (906's) were galvanised and they changed the galvanising process for the 2013/14 update, that's the one with separate DRL's. No doubt all VS30's are galvanised too.




Mark NCV3 separate DRLs wtf? Now we are getting technical


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 25, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Nooooo! Not the old galvanising debate
> I've never got to the bottom of exactly when Sprinters were galvanised, but I think you'll find it's, T1N's (903's) weren't galvanised. NCV3's (906's) were galvanised and they changed the galvanising process for the 2013/14 update, that's the one with separate DRL's. No doubt all VS30's are galvanised too.



Cheers Mark, are they built in South Africa, or Germany Mark, do you Know.?

I have seen rust on the previous Sprinter Mark, but only were the panels were dented.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 25, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Cheers Mark, are they built in South Africa, or Germany Mark, do you Know.?
> 
> I have seen rust on the previous Sprinter Mark, but only were the panels were dented.


Sprinters are built in many places, not sure about SA though.
But the Sprinter you buy in Europe will almost definitely be made in Germany, or at least assembled in Germany.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 25, 2021)

Heres a list of production locations, although Sprinters are also assembled in Algeria and few other places too. 
The US plant is very new and only for the latest model. Before that all US Sprinters were made in Germany, taken to bits in Germany, and rebuilt again in US. 

https://media.daimler.com/marsMedia...-Vans-Production-Locations.xhtml?oid=41821418


----------



## 2cv (Feb 25, 2021)

mickymost said:


> To be fair watching that video doesnt give me any confidence in investing 70 grand on a Bailey Motorhome
> 
> 2cv I watched that video and In that 1.18 minute video it only shows about 23 seconds of the crash impact and the rest intro and outro shows nowt, the occupants in the crash tested rear seat with no doubt  a metal crash tested frame attached to the seat belts would remain seated in one piece fair enough but would be injured  in some way. Watch the video again and it shows the sides and the rest literally falling apart around them.Its not a very good video only showing 23 seconds of the impact. In my post above I wasnt claiming that passengers would in theory be unsafe I was just trying to say the box i/e the van around them will fall apart in a crash ,which in that 23 seconds it seems it clearly does even the wall cupboards fly off the sides to the right The full Kitchen Unit is thrown forwards including the metal Cooker and Sink towards the Front seat passengers, and the partition behind them.I wouldnt want a child to be sat there with all that debris flying across a childs head.Not a very good recommendation for a Bailey Motorhome.Sorry to any Bailey Owners on this Forum.



Bailey did work to improve things after the first test as linked. There are a series of videos showing things improving, here’s the 5th one. What’s a bit worrying is that most vans don’t get this sort of testing so their performance in a crash may well be similar to that in video 1.


----------



## maingate (Feb 27, 2021)

I finally watched the programme last night and I cannot see what all the fuss is about. The people did not seem much out of the ordinary to me, they were just wealthier and plonked in front of a TV camera. Most of us would come over badly when interviewed. I am more than happy with my 2006 Burstner as it is rock solid (unlike newer vans). If I wanted a new one I can afford to buy one of the more upmarket models but it looks like some members might think I am a knob (some do now anyway).


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 27, 2021)

maingate said:


> I finally watched the programme last night and I cannot see what all the fuss is about. The people did not seem much out of the ordinary to me, they were just wealthier and plonked in front of a TV camera. Most of us would come over badly when interviewed. I am more than happy with my 2006 Burstner as it is rock solid (unlike newer vans). If I wanted a new one I can afford to buy one of the more upmarket models but it looks like some members might think I am a knob (some do now anyway).



Only applies if your name was Julien


----------



## Pedalman (Feb 28, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> I will be dribbling anyone else


Naaa! try driving a massive motorhome on a single track road,   Chelsea tractor comes to mind.


----------



## REC (Feb 28, 2021)

The programme has certainly generated debate. It is always a case of " take it with a pinch of salt" as the makers want us to like/loath/ debate the participants. Treat it as an partly fictional, interesting, look inside other people's lives, and motorhomes. Wouldn't want one myself, even if I had the money....but lots of people do.


----------

